# Another Rip Off Merchant Does A Runner



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

So after Smith and Ken, now we have a visa company in Business Bay leaving over 1,000 people out of pocket. At an average fee of 10,000, that's 10million Dirham paid over, the staff hadn't been paid for 2 months either which, i just don't get, if I didn't get paid as expected on the last day of the month, i'd be leaving the next day.

OK, agents aren't needed for Canada/Australia etc. but people still fall for their charms, thinking if they pay the application will go through quicker and it's "guaranteed". It's not, anything but.

What does concern me is that the following:-



> Liam Clifford, 44, its chief executive, has a history of debt-ridden companies including his UK firm IXP Visas, which went into liquidation in August last year.
> 
> In 2008 he was barred from British company directorship for five years after his Global Moves firm was liquidated with debts of £633,000.


So no checks are made on people becoming directors and shareholders here? Surely that would be a good start?

Well Liam, I hope you have a great life with the many millions you've swindled off people over the years, but just remember, karma is a *****.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Some history of this shark, from 2013 onwards...

Mirror 2013

Mirror 2014

Glassdoor 2015

Consumer Complaints 2009

Complaints Board 2009

Their new website

Why oh why didn't Dubai do some simple background checking on him?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, I guess the "Happy Employee of Dubai Branch" on Glassdoor is not so happy now...

"I told myself that this office will be my 2nd home in UAE and this faces in front of me now will be my family... Indeed it happened..."

I somehow read that as "faeces"... 

Addition:
Definetley FAECES!

From Mirror: 
_"On the surface, 43-year-old Clifford looks hugely successful – the last time I encountered him he was driving a Maserati convertible and had moved into a six-bedroom mansion with heated swimming pool set in a five-acre estate near Tilford in Surrey."_


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> i just don't get, if I didn't get paid as expected on the last day of the month, i'd be leaving the next day.


I agree, but it's difficult if you're living month to month or have dependents relying on you back home.

You don't get paid and walk, then you definitely don't get paid. Out of sight, out of mind goes a long way in Dubai. So, "wait until next week" and "we're just waiting on the cheques to get signed" becomes 2 months, maybe 3 and then what? You're in too deep that you can't afford to walk. Chances are you've borrowed money by now too and the misery these people inflict deepens.

As for background checks etc, the authorities don't care as long as it's not Emiratis that are being affected. An Indian HR clerk on 4k per month? Forget it.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> I agree, but it's difficult if you're living month to month or have dependents relying on you back home.
> 
> You don't get paid and walk, then you definitely don't get paid. Out of sight, out of mind goes a long way in Dubai. So, "wait until next week" and "we're just waiting on the cheques to get signed" becomes 2 months, maybe 3 and then what? You're in too deep that you can't afford to walk. Chances are you've borrowed money by now too and the misery these people inflict deepens.
> 
> As for background checks etc, the authorities don't care as long as it's not Emiratis that are being affected. An Indian HR clerk on 4k per month? Forget it.


I truly think it's shocking how owners can and do treat their staff like that. Complain to Labour Department, owner goes, they give him a few more weeks to pay, (they now haven't been paid for 3 months - this is a real, and current situation). What will happen next week when the 3 weeks are up? Nothing, the Labour Department can only fine the company, but if it's an LLC and there aren't the funds in the bank, what can they do.

It honestly makes my blood boil, and it's always the Asians that get shat on from the greatest heights - and for the reasons you stated above, they let the owner get away with it because the labour department hasn't any real balls.

(Rant over).


----------



## Mdabag (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes this happens too often.
I agree that it might be tough for employees to confront their employer over late salaries which is from what I understand the reason they came up with WPS (Wage Protection System) over here! Years ago salaries were paid as direct deposits or checks. Now companies have to submit paperwork which goes through government entities which is there to make sure workers are being paid their salaries. Am I missing something here?


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank god i dont work for a private company


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Mdabag said:


> Yes this happens too often.
> I agree that it might be tough for employees to confront their employer over late salaries which is from what I understand the reason they came up with WPS (Wage Protection System) over here! Years ago salaries were paid as direct deposits or checks. Now companies have to submit paperwork which goes through government entities which is there to make sure workers are being paid their salaries. Am I missing something here?


Which is a great idea, unfortunately in so many private companies the owner does what he wants and the workers suffer.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The National are agreeing with me - do you think they read this bored?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> The National are agreeing with me - do you think they read this bored?


For sure. I know for a fact that some reporters post in some other popular AD "boreds" asking for thoughts/ inputs on stories they are working on.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

crt454 said:


> Thank god i dont work for a private company


lol wut?


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

This is normal. We shouldnt be shocked. It shouldnt happen but its the norm here. I actually envisage much more leading to expo 2020. Everyone is out to make a buck at the expense of others. 

If an alarm fitter or a plumber can come here and become a vp in a career that they had no prior experience in, anything is possible in the great dubai.


----------

